# Hello fellows



## ooa4oo (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice forum with less of an agenda than others I've been browsing.

Lifting recreationally over a decade,  been serious and tightened up diet over the past year. Looking into  first cycle.. going to run straight test prop for 8-10wks after this summer  ends. Will periodically keep you guys updated on my experiences to give something back to the community and help the next newbie that comes by..


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 26, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum keep us posted


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

hello


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

